# Time to pursue hobbies



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

How much time in a week do you go off away from your family for your hobbies?
And what do you think is acceptable


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it really depends on other factors. If you have four kids under the age of 5, only the minimal amount of time would be acceptable.

If you are empty nesters, a couple hours a day may be OK.

if you work 60 hours each week, you need to make time for your spouse before hobbies.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Define "hobbies"... I run up to 10 hours per week, however I try to minimize the amount of family time that's impacted. Running in the morning before anyone else is up, on my lunch break, etc...

I would say I am in the 3 to 5 hour per week range of actual family time that's impacted, and with two kids in the 10 to 12 range, I think that's acceptable. You might want to ask my wife and kids, though. 

C


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

As in time away when you could be at home with them,so if they are in bed or you run in lunch hour this does not count


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

That's what I figured, so I stuck with the 3 to 5 hours. I still run on the weekends, and some evenings.

C


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

79 views and only 2 votes ??:scratchhead::scratchhead:
Womens input is also valid .
How much time do the women think is ok and when is it too much time away


----------

